# Mountainbike Downhill, Freeride, Dirt > Rennen, Strecken & Bikeparks >  downhill trail in Graz oder weizer gegend

## danielb

hy
suche einen cooolen platz zum trail bau und leute die auch bock auf so ein aktion haben 
ich hätte eventuell schon einen platz dafür 
einfach melden wenn wer bock auf so was hat 

mfg danielb

----------

